# Need 10gal DIY stand plans



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

So I'm looking for some detailed but easy to do stand plans.

I'm interested in either something that's cheap to make or cheaper to make but looks decent. Like something withal door or whatever. Don't want to spend too much.

In the end I just want it to be sturdy.


----------



## Fugu604 (Feb 14, 2013)

Check this video out.

HOW TO: Build an Aquarium Stand - YouTube

Remember to measure twice and cut once. And if you don't have the saw the person at the hardware store can cut it for you.


----------



## Fugu604 (Feb 14, 2013)

Its a $1.00 a cut


----------

